# SAM-E Experience relating to digestion & mood



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, but I wanted to share with everyone participating here my experience with SAM-E as it relates to my problems, overwhelming at times, with slow-motility, digestion, reflux (bile), anxiety, neuromuscular problems, and depression.To start, I've been dealing with a digestive disorder of unknown origin for about 4 years now. Do a search on my displayed name and you'll find some more historical and detailed information on my problems. In summary, I have suffered (in order, and cumulative) from poor digestion and accompanying weight-loss, diagnosed bile-reflux, neuromuscular problems, tremendous anxiety, and resulting depression (likely due to previous conditions and the overwhelming feeling of helplessness over the condition). I had more diagnostic tests than I care to admit to, yet no competent physician or specialist was able to provide any degree of answers or resolution. I've seen no less than my PC Internist, top Gastroenterolgists (multiple), top Endocrinologists (dept. head of Emory University), Neurologists (multiple), Infectious Disease Specialists, Physchiatrists, etc. This list is nearly endless and it's length is only trumped by the various diagnostic tests that I've endured. No real answers, other than a condition of co-existant anxiety and depression of uknown origin to which Effexor was prescribed as the hopeful cure-all. Needless to say it wasn't, but it did provide marginal relief in some areas, so for that I was grateful.I have "tried" SAM-E in the past, but never ventured past the 400mg mark frankly for lack of knowledge and as to what benefit it might provide. In my past experience, I always noted that 200mg-400mg of SAM-E actually helped my mood ever so slightly, but I felt that it slowed my motility to a virtual halt. Given that experience on multiple occasions, I simply gave up and resorted to taking my "standard" 75mg of Effexor, which provided marginal relief from the anxiety and depression, with no benefits to my motility problems.I subscribe to the Life Extension Foundation magazine, and noted a recent article on SAM-E that (importantly) touted a recent study by the U.S. Dept. of Health and Human Services. The results and details were very interesting and, of note, I soon realized that I was likely taking too small a doseage to realize any discernable benefit. (Page 3 of the article actually has some good Q&A regarding doseages, and specifically notes that higher doses could result in "gastrointestinal disturbances" such as loose bowels and such. Here's the link: http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2003/jun200...rt_same_03.html). On the whole, I found this information too compelling to ignore, and gave SAM-E another try at a higher doseage.That being stated, I've "ramped" my doseage from the standard 200mg-400mg per day to 800mg a day. The results were immediate and stark. To start, I first noticed that my tolerance to cold was greatly improved, almost to the point that a 75-80 degree room would cause me to sweat (unheard of prior to this; I was always cold unless the temp was 75 or above). I next noticed that my motility jumped into gear; I was producing a bowel-movement, being consistently easy to pass (little effort), at least twice a day. Prior to the updated SAM-E doseage, I would get the "urge" on many occasions, but nothing would ever result regardless of effort. This always perplexed me but I paid little attention to it until I noticed the difference with the SAM-E supplementation. Next, the symptoms of bile-reflux have recessed greatly, although my stomach still feels a bit foul in the morning. Lastly, my conditions of anxiety and depression have all but vanished, and my overall mood has been balanced and calm. Describing one's mood, especially a change in one, is difficult. All I can say is that I feel much more at ease now than I did prior to taking the higher-doseage SAM-E. I have heavily discounted the effect that latent Effexor might be having since it has been about a month since my last doseage.I hope this post provides some degree of help to participants here. I have much more that I could post here in the form of opinion and fact, based upon my knowledge and experience, yet I'll refrain from doing so unless prompted. Feel free to post questions and I'll answer what I can to the best of my ability.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Thank you for sharing with us. I have tried SamE in the past but noticed little effect. Will try taking it at 800 mg. Anything else you can share I will definitely appreciate. I have the same motility issues as you. I am now using zelnorm and domperidone with some success. I experience quite alot of pain, did the SamE address your pain? Thanks again, Jimmye Oh also how do you take the pills, as in morning dose, evening dose, empty stomach or with food?


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Is reflux, bloating, and excessive burping a symptom of yours? If yes did not SamE or Effexor help this. Any side effects with effexor? I'm thinking of giving it a try.Thanks,Pete


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Austin:I'm currently taking 800mg in the morning, accompanied with a good B-Complex (as recommended by LEF.org protocol) with plenty of water. I've been having very good luck with this protocol and have seen stark improvements in motility, mood, anxiety, and joint "aches". I didn't mention this in my earlier post, but I tend to exercise quite a bit, to the detriment of my joints apparently as I get older. I've noticed that my recovery from exercise is much better since starting this protocol. For instance, my knees don't bother me nearly as much after running now. According to the U.S. Dept. of Health and Human Services study, SAM-E has been proven as effective a treatment for osteoarthritis as the traditional NSAID's, so I must surmise that this is part of the benefit that I am experiencing. Pete:Reflux was definitely a symptom (bile reflux, actually), and burping/bloating was to some degree. I still suffer from some marginal bile reflux (I can only guess, based upon what it feels like, and I've had it for 4 years so I'll well-tuned into it), but it has lessened to a great degree since upping the SAM-E protocol. In the past, I would literally awaken at 2-3am because of an ache in my stomach area. It would only subside after getting up and drinking fluids for a bit. An endoscopy later proved that this was indeed bile reflux that was causing the problem. Unfortunately, PPI's and acid-inhibitors are not effective on bile salts.I can't think of anything else to add right now, but I'd be glad to respond to any questions. I can say (from experience, and reading various protocols on the subject) that SAM-E is best taken earlier in the day on an empty stomach. It tends to "rev" my mind/body up a bit, so I can't imaging taking it anytime in the afternoon or evening. I've been trying to stay on a moderate/low carbohydrate diet, as heavy carbs and sugars seem to be a problem for me in the past 4 years (As an athlete, I used to be a pasta addict). Lastly, I also supplement with a digestive enzyme formula, the logic being that there really isn't any downside (according to my Gastro) and it can only help improve my digestion. I should note that I've been supplementing with digestive enzymes for quite some time, so I discount heavily their direct influence on how I've been doing lately in deference to opinion on the SAM-E doseage.One last bit of information to add; if you read the study (referenced above), you'll note a small mention of SAM-E being beneficial for those with cholestasis (insufficient bile production). If you extrapolate that statement a bit, one can only assume that, by virtue of supplementation, SAM-E will likely INCREASE the production of bile being produced by the body, which is a key component to digestion. I've never been tested for this condition (statistically amazing, given the number of tests I've had), so I can only formulate an opinion based upon experience. That said, I personally believe the propensity and efficacy of SAM-E to increase bile production is likely helping my condition.Regards.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

now that they are starting to do good studies on some of these natural things it might be good to know what it actually does and how it affects bile prodution and the immune system in the GI tract. I have noticed that zelnorm tends to produce too much bile for me to handle.tom


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

The Sam-e I've checked out is SO expensive. Does it come in high mgs? How much do you pay for yours, and where do you getit? Thanks, Tiss


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

I've been theorizing as of late that one of my problems in recent years has been the possibility that my body was only able to product bile on an "as can" basis. I might surmise that, with SAM-E supplementation, my body is starting to be able to generate bile on an "as needed" basis.Regarding Zelnorm, I know very little about the drug, but I doubt that it would be directly involved in bile production, but rather acts as a serotonin agonist in the GIT. Just a guess.I have purchased SAM-E at Costco (or Costco.com) and Walgreen's. Ocassionally, Walgreens has a 2 for 1 deal that is quite good. I noticed today that Costco.com has a good deal as well ($25 for 80 200mg tablets, after rebate).


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I have tried sam-e before and never had any luck with it but you bring up some excellent points about increased dosage.sam-e is activated methionine. in other words, it is methylized so that the body can skip over this step. the problem with it is that is is extremely unstable and stomach acid destroys much of it. i think mine may have been in a protective coating--- can't remember.the principle mechanism is multiple. but i believe that it supplies a critical enzyme which allows for the production of adrenalin.this would explain why you were so cold --- same with me.a lot of us have exhausted adrenal glands. methionine can be quickly exhausted in our bodies due to multiple needs especially for people who are battling all the stress that goes along with IBS not to mention a heavy physical load if you have intolerances.thank you very much for posting your information. these kind of posts are very informative.also, i did some checking a while ago and i read that the only good results that were achieved using sam-e were the studies that had the sam-e injected instead of taken orally. maybe various factors play a part in who destroys sam-e and who does not destroy it with respect to acid and enzymes.


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Kel:I cannot stress how important the increased doseage was for me, personally. Regarding the efficacy of the tablets, I'm quite certain that one should be supplementing only with those that have an enteric coating, so as to bypass the caustic effect that stomach acid would have. I consume my doseage promptly upon rising in the morning, after drinking a good-sized glass of water, so I can only assume that the tablets "clear" the stomach environment fairly quickly and absorption is readily assured.I'm not sure how SAM-E relates to adrenaline, but I do know that, as a methyl-donor, the beneficial properties have proven to be multiple with the primary benefactor being, most notably, the liver (according to the U.S. Government study.If anyone has tried supplementation with SAM-E at or above the 800mg/day level, I would be interested in hearing about your experiencing in doing so.


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

edited to delete double-post


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

alt75, how's it going on the SamE? I've followed your lead, yesterday and today. I'm also using ibsacol. So far everything's good. Only difference I seem to notice is that I have more energy. Maybe coincidence maybe not, we'll see. Just checking in. Jimmye


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Austin:Thanks for asking. I've stuck with my 800mg/doseage and things have been going pretty well. I did notice a minor decrease in overall GI activity over the weekend, which is moderately welcome as my current doseage tended to give me some minor cramps (especially when exercising). Speaking about exercise, I can tell you for sure that I was very intolerant of drinking and eating prior to moderate/heavy activity in the past. I would get cramps and such if I wasn't careful. In the last 4 years, I've noticed a consistent abatement of those "symptoms", to the point where I could drink 2 quarts (yes, that's not a typo) of water and go run for about 30 minutes without any ill effects whatsoever. The absence of any discomfort and cramps always perplexed me, and I could only assume that this was symptomatic of some overall problem with motility. All in all, I've felt pretty well of late, and stuck with my regimen for lack of needing to do otherwise (for now).


----------

